# Colnago Dream Lux



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy a mint condition Colnago Dream Lux. Anyone on here own a Dream? If so, could you give me the low down on the frame.....thanks folks


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

I had a Dream for a while. It's a great frame. Light and stiff but not at all harsh. I'd get another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*I LOVE mine...*

Very, very good frame. Mine is the all aluminum version (Airplane). I found it rides superbly when matched with 25mm tires. If you can get it on the cheap, go for it. I got mine for $800 (frame/fork/King headset) NOS and feel real good about that.

The frame does NOT flex at all. It feels more stable under power than my Cannondale Caad8 which was/is a GREAT frame itself. The Colnago descends far more stable than anything I've ridden previously. This is no doubt due to the "slacker" head tube angle.

PS...mine is LuX14 (yellow, white)


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

LX14 is probably my favourite scheme. I'd love an MXL in it...


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

might be selling my Dream LX-10 here soon..size 57 traditional..has dura ace 7800, itm millennium bars 46, itm/colnago 4 bolt stem 120mm, itm millennium seat post, fi'zik arione saddle and mavic open pro ceramic wheels with da7800 32h hubs..has a shimano flight deck and has 1900 miles on it..it interested hit me up..taking offers and approx value


----------

